# Alliance broadband with Netgear WGR614 wireless router



## ubk1004 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I have started using the said broadband few days back instead of the BSNL. I am from Kolkata. Now, I am trying to setup my Wireless router with the broadband. 

In my laptop I had to setup the LAN using a static IP address (10.14.X.X) and I had to login through a intranet page using a user name password.

I have tried to setup the WIFI using the same IP address but nothing works. In the manual I can see that the internet port point should blink in the router but this is not same for me. However it blinks in my laptop when I plug it in.

I came to the following thread after browsing though helps but I am not sure how it worked for the person how have faced that problem. Can somebody please share some screenshots of the configuration for the WIFI? Do I need to do anything else to have the internet port start blinking in the WIFI?

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------

